
Functional Programming in Bash - joker3
https://github.com/ssledz/bash-fun
======
mar77i
I like it, except the ambiguity with regard to existing tools, such as 'head'
and 'tail'...

~~~
rgovostes
Seems like this one is easy to avoid by renaming them to car and cdr.

------
meddlepal
I love functional programming, but I hate bash. I'm conflicted.

~~~
dmix
Bash and ZSH is just awful. I can't count the number of times I should have
abandoned a script, and start over with a scripting language like ruby,
instead of expanding it into a large shell script.

But it's also like Javascript where it's everywhere. So it's very useful in
some ways.

MacOS is removing Ruby and some other languages from being default-installed,
but I don't think running rvm/brew installs is too much to ask (usually myself
:p).

~~~
zests
Bash is so terrible that I love using it. Its one of the most extreme language
in that it has a lot of pros and a lot of cons.

Its also ironic adjacent that you want people to install ruby with homebrew
but most people install homebrew with ruby.

~~~
dmix
Oh yeah good point about Ruby, ha. I didn't even think of that. I suddenly
miss Linux and having an OS backed package manager.

The fact Apple hasn't fully embraced terminal users as an optional primary
interface really bothers me. A package manager with a CLI should be part of
every OS.

If I worked at Apple I'd be pushing the product team hard to embrace it.
They're ignoring a big part of their operating system.

------
gamescodedogs
Omg, never thought about it :) Good job!

------
19ylram49
Whoa, this is actually cool stuff.

------
aehtyb
nice examples

